# Average hydro use.



## jenangelcat (Sep 26, 2005)

What is the average monthly hydro use in the U.S? I tried googling and couldn't find anything.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

By this site:

http://www.electricityforum.com/electricity-generation.html

Generation was 273 Billion KWH for the year 2000. Divide that by 12 for a monthly average. Something to keep in mind thou is Hydro generates more in the late spring and summer than in the fall or winter. 

I think your problem finding it might be your searching for usage instead of generation.

This site:

http://www.eia.doe.gov/emeu/aer/txt/ptb0802a.html

Givges yearly totals for all sectors of generation form 1949 through 2005


----------



## jenangelcat (Sep 26, 2005)

I was actually looking for info on average per household. I guess I should have stated that originally.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Do you mean the average household Electrical usage?

My power comes from a Hydro-electric plant, but not everyone's does.


----------



## jenangelcat (Sep 26, 2005)

Yes that's what I mean. Here it's generally called Hydro.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

"The average household in the United States uses about 8900 kilowatt-hours of electricity each year"

from http://hypertextbook.com/facts/2003/BoiLu.shtml

Don't know how accurate that is because this site http://www.npower-renewables.com/mynyddygwair/index.asp

"Using an average household electricity usage figure of 4700 kWh per year, the wind farm would supply 131400000/4700 = 27957 homes"

and this site http://www.physics.uci.edu/~silverma/crisis.html states for California 

"Average household use in California in 1999 was 548 kwh/month"


Power companies have gone away from using an average for households because there is way to many variables. Type of construction, climate, and number of people in household.


----------



## SolarGary (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi,

That 8900 KWH/yr seems lower than what I have read elsewhere.

Here is another report:
http://www.eia.doe.gov/emeu/reps/enduse/er01_us.html#Electricity

Excerpt: --------
U.S. HOUSEHOLD ELECTRICITY CONSUMPTION IN 2001

Electricity consumption by 107 million U.S. households in 2001 totaled 1,140 billion kWh. The most significant end uses were central air-conditioning and refrigerators, each of which accounted for about 14 percent of the U.S. total.
-------------------

This works out to 10,650KWH per year per household in 2001 -- I am guessing it may have gone up some since then?

Gary


----------



## jenangelcat (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanks I just wanted to see how we compare. We use around 400-500 per month, that's with no dryer, all flourescent bulbs and 1 computer. Our neighbour's bill is about 3 times higher than ours.


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

You're doing good. I'm sure many in the USA are double your numbers.

I notice Canadian's always call it 'hydro' because a large share comes from the hydro electric plants up there.

Here in the USA it is called electricity. If you googled something to the effect 'average electric use per household' or so might give you something. Calling it 'hydro' would not compute down here. 

--->Paul


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

jenangelcat said:


> Thanks I just wanted to see how we compare. We use around 400-500 per month, that's with no dryer, all flourescent bulbs and 1 computer. Our neighbour's bill is about 3 times higher than ours.


548 last month,we did use the a/c in the bedroom,usually 400-450 range.Cost 80 bucks last month.

BooBoo


----------



## jenangelcat (Sep 26, 2005)

Money wise my bill is between $30-35 a month. My neighbours run about $200/month.


----------

